# I need a home remedy for nausea



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I have tried a lot of remedies I know but they haven't worked. Ginger tea. etc. I haven't seen able to get out of bed in 4 days but I refuse to go to the hospital. Any suggestions please do not state the obvious I know I probably should see a doctor but I'm determined to ride it out .


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

First - what is causing the nausea? Pregnancy, chemo, food poisoning...and if you don't know find out in short order what the cause is before you treat beyond hydrating right?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife goes through nausea, vomiting on occasion, she went to a Naturopathy doctor and she mentioned parasitic infection such as giardiasis, beaver fever, it's possible because our water supply is off of a spring however I have designed the spring so it comes into our water storage all underground. Anyway the ND sold my wife "Para-Gard" capsules from Integrative Therapeutics LLC www.integrativeinc.com The doctor also recommended probiotics, levels and types of magnesium, food allergies, no sugar, no white foods, like white rice, white bread or white flour. Also to consider blood work.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was pregnant with Roo peppermint tea helped a lot with the morning sickness.

Also I second the probiotics. I have issues with dairy foods. Since I started taking probiotics I have been having less issues. K also takes them and has noticed better overall health compared to his bloated belly and bad heartburn before.


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I do have cancer which was the reason for my medical discharge. I am not doing chemotherapy! I actually after 2 rounds a few years ago. Refused all treatment. No pregnancy thank god. Lol. I'm thinking it might be flu because I am having other symptoms. My water is from a well. So I don't think. That para guard would help. I don't think food poisoning is it either I've had food poisoning and I know what that's like too.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Cinnamon, slippery elm, cloves, fennel, will help some with indigestion and aid digestion. Stay as well hydrated as you can and be careful about what’s in your diet that can exacerbate the nausea. 

I recently had an onset of a spinning sensation of dizziness and nausea that turned out to be virtigo, but laying down only made the symptoms worse so it doesn’t sound like that’s your issue. Best wishes on a speedy recovery though camogirl.


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I have had dizziness nausea vomiting fatigue severe migraine diarrhea and fever. I'm so exhausted light hurts my head and I am to. The point after 4 days that I think I may dehydrated. My husband is begging me to go to the ER, because he swears its bile I'm throwing up. I might have to give in but where I live the nearest ER is 30 miles away I don't know if I could take the trip.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

There is one kick ass flue going around! Sucks the energy right out of you! Honey, Lemon, and Hot Water.


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I broke down and went to the hospital and they said I have a horrible kidney infect. So because I have cancer I have to be careful thank you all for the advice. I hope that some one else will see this and it will help I will also keep all this in mind in the future


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

So glad you got it sorted out camogirl - now take good care of yourself and get well soon.


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you. I'm hoping it clears up quickly my body doesn't do well with infection. So hopefully I can get rid of it quickly.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*What Causes Nausea or Vomiting?*

Nausea and vomiting are not diseases, but they are symptoms of many conditions such as:
•Motion sickness or seasickness
•Early stages of pregnancy (nausea occurs in approximately 50%-90% of all pregnancies; vomiting in 25%-55%)
• Medication-induced vomiting
•Intense pain
•Emotional stress (such as fear)
• Gallbladder disease 
• Food poisoning 
•Infections (such as the "stomach flu")
•Overeating
•A reaction to certain smells or odors
• Heart attack 
• Concussion or brain injury
• Brain tumor 
• Ulcers 
•Some forms of cancer
• Bulimia or other psychological illnesses
• Gastroparesis or slow stomach emptying (a condition that can be seen in people with diabetes)
•Ingestion of toxins or excessive amounts of alcohol
GO TO A DOCTOR...........


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Cranberry Juice/pills can help treat a kidney/bladder infection and help prevent it from returning. So does asparagus. I know the science with the cranberry - changes the Ph and helps prevent bacteria from thriving, and I prefer the pills as I can only drink so much cranberry juice, I have no idea about the asparagus.


----------

